# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android برنامج برنامج Call Cheater v1.0 مدير مكالمات متعدد الوظائف  البرنامج ممتاز لتصريف المكالمات حيث انك تستطيع

## AMR@RAMZI

*برنامج Call Cheater v1.0 مدير مكالمات متعدد الوظائف* 
البرنامج  ممتاز لتصريف المكالمات حيث انك تستطيع حظر المكالمات المزعجة والغير  مرغوب بها ويمكنك تشغيل مقاطع صوتية من نفس البرنامج لإيهام المتصل انك في  السوق او في العمل او انك في شارع مزدحم .. ويمكنك تسجيل المكالمات من  خلاله  
اقرأ وصف برنامج الكامل باللغة الانجليزية  
Call Cheater v1.0 
Requirements: Android 2.1+
 Overview: STOP bill collectors from calling! They'll think you're number is disconnected!       
The  NEW updated version of Call Cheater (FOR ANDROID OS Thru 2.2.x) lets  you play any sound you want your caller to hear! You can play a  disconnected sound so that your caller thinks your number is  disconnected! This is the app that stops anyone from calling you ever  again! 
Bill collectors and debt collectors will think your number is  disconnected, and remove you from their database. Stop Ex boyfriends and  ex girlfriends from ever calling you again! They won't waste their time  anymore trying to reach you. It’s better than an answering machine!
 Call Cheater's NEW added feature called AutoCheat allows you to pre-set  any number that consistently calls you with a pre-loaded sound that  will answer your phone automatically, with the sound YOU pre-set. You  don't even have to have your phone with you for it to answer. It does it  for you automatically! 
Another feature included in this app allows you to use the record  feature as an audio recorder or digital recorder. You can save it, play  it back, or even use is to answer call!
 The best and easiest part  about Call Cheater is when you answer a call with Call Cheater it  automatically puts your phone on speaker and plays the sound at the  highest volume your phone can go, so the caller can hear your  pre-recorded sound as clearly as though we took over the microphone. All  you need is a relatively quiet place to take your call. 
Packed with features, Call Cheater will eliminate all of your unwanted calls forever. 
-You don’t need to fill out paper work to get on a do not call list
 -Block calls: it allows you to block unwanted calls, automatically
 -Used as a call blocker and call filter, you can get rid of unwanted callers forever
 -Ability to use as an audio recorder or digital recorder
 Trial version of the application restricts you only up to 10 calls.
 This app is packed with features that can also make your callers think  you are somewhere else, with rain noise in the background, traffic  noise, even customizable options that let you record your own background  sound. All of this at a fraction of what it would normally cost to stop  bill collectors, no uncomfortable confrontations with ex friends, and  without the hassle of changing your phone number.
 You can also trick your friends, with trick calls like making them think you're in a tunnel, or on a plane!   *تحميل : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
البرنامج  ممتاز لتصريف المكالمات حيث انك تستطيع حظر المكالمات المزعجة والغير  مرغوب بها ويمكنك تشغيل مقاطع صوتية من نفس البرنامج لإيهام المتصل انك في  السوق او في العمل او انك في شارع مزدحم .. ويمكنك تسجيل المكالمات من  خلاله  
اقرأ وصف برنامج الكامل باللغة الانجليزية  
Call Cheater v1.0 Requirements: Android 2.1+
 Overview: STOP bill collectors from calling! They'll think you're number is disconnected!       
The  NEW updated version of Call Cheater (FOR ANDROID OS Thru 2.2.x) lets  you play any sound you want your caller to hear! You can play a  disconnected sound so that your caller thinks your number is  disconnected! This is the app that stops anyone from calling you ever  again! 
Bill collectors and debt collectors will think your number is  disconnected, and remove you from their database. Stop Ex boyfriends and  ex girlfriends from ever calling you again! They won't waste their time  anymore trying to reach you. It’s better than an answering machine!
 Call Cheater's NEW added feature called AutoCheat allows you to pre-set  any number that consistently calls you with a pre-loaded sound that  will answer your phone automatically, with the sound YOU pre-set. You  don't even have to have your phone with you for it to answer. It does it  for you automatically! 
Another feature included in this app allows you to use the record  feature as an audio recorder or digital recorder. You can save it, play  it back, or even use is to answer call!
 The best and easiest part  about Call Cheater is when you answer a call with Call Cheater it  automatically puts your phone on speaker and plays the sound at the  highest volume your phone can go, so the caller can hear your  pre-recorded sound as clearly as though we took over the microphone. All  you need is a relatively quiet place to take your call. 
Packed with features, Call Cheater will eliminate all of your unwanted calls forever. 
-You don’t need to fill out paper work to get on a do not call list
 -Block calls: it allows you to block unwanted calls, automatically
 -Used as a call blocker and call filter, you can get rid of unwanted callers forever
 -Ability to use as an audio recorder or digital recorder
 Trial version of the application restricts you only up to 10 calls.
 This app is packed with features that can also make your callers think  you are somewhere else, with rain noise in the background, traffic  noise, even customizable options that let you record your own background  sound. All of this at a fraction of what it would normally cost to stop  bill collectors, no uncomfortable confrontations with ex friends, and  without the hassle of changing your phone number.
 You can also trick your friends, with trick calls like making them think you're in a tunnel, or on a plane!   *تحميل : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
ا

----------

